# Ingi-Flugmount Mats



## Luyzus (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die Matsliste im Kommentar des ersten Youtubevideos stimmen, dann wäre die komplette Matsliste wiefolgt:

*2xAdamantitrahmen* = 
8xAdamantitrahmen + 2xUrerde
*8xEine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen* =
8xTeufelseisenbarren
*4xElementare Zephyriumladung* = 
8xElementarsprengpulver = 4xFeuerpartikel + 8xErdpartikel
4xTeufelseisengehäuse = 12xTeufelseisenbarren
4xEine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen = 4xTeufelseisenbarren
*1xWerkzeugkasten aus Teufelseisen* =
1xTeufelseisengehäuse = 3xTeufelseisenbarren
5xTeufelseisenbarren
2xEine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen = 2xTeufelseisenbarren
*30xTeufelseisenbarren*
*8xSternenholz*


*Total*
8xAdamantitbarren
2xUrerde
16xErdpartikel
8xFeuerpartikel
8xSternenholz
64xTeufelseisenbarren

*Formeln*
Für die Herstellung von Elementare Zephyriumladung und Werkzeugkasten aus Teufelseisen werden noch die zwei Formeln benötigt:
Bauplan: Elementare Zephyriumladung
Bauplan: Werkzeugkasten aus Teufelseisen


----------



## Toyuki (15. Oktober 2007)

das wäre ja extrem günstig


----------



## Psytis (15. Oktober 2007)

mich würde da interessieren ob das mit dem erforderlichen skill stimmt.
auf dem bild sieht man ja nur Engineering 375 (fürs epic). stimmt das oder kommt da noch reiten 300 dazu?
ohne reiten 300 fallen ja auch die 5k weg


----------



## Deadwool (15. Oktober 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das wäre ja extrem günstig


Ist ja auch nur für die normale Version


----------



## Toyuki (15. Oktober 2007)

denke das reiten zu 99,99999999999% auch auf 300 sein muss sonnst wäre das unfair und alle würde ingi machen^^



Deadwool schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nur für die normale Version



weiß jmd epix preise?


----------



## Psytis (15. Oktober 2007)

wieso unfair? druiden bekamen die fluggestalt mit lvl 68 um 9g und reiten 225 gratis dazu, hat da jeder einen druiden angefangen??


----------



## Toyuki (15. Oktober 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> wieso unfair? druiden bekamen die fluggestalt mit lvl 68 um 9g und reiten 225 gratis dazu, hat da jeder einen druiden angefangen??



aber den epix flugskill mussten sie auch kaufen und das sind 4k gold mehr palas/hexer kriegen ja auch epix reitmount gratis aber den 5k skill müssen alle kaufen


----------



## Psytis (15. Oktober 2007)

ich rede jetzt nicht von der epic fluggestalt. die normale und das reiten 225 gabs um 9g beim druiden lehrer und das auch noch 2 lvl früher


----------



## Deadwool (15. Oktober 2007)

für das Upgrade auf den schnellen Flieger kommt noch dazu:

8 Teufelsstahl Stabilisatoren
8 Khorium Kraftkerne
1 Hula Mädchen Puppe (solls für 100g bei einem Händler zu kaufen geben)

(Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Toyuki (15. Oktober 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich rede jetzt nicht von der epic fluggestalt. die normale und das reiten 225 gabs um 9g beim druiden lehrer und das auch noch 2 lvl früher



ja is klar die 2 lvl ok das is unfair aber wie gesagt pala und hexer kriegen ihre epix reitmounts (100er) auch "gratis"


----------



## Psytis (15. Oktober 2007)

hast du dir die bilder von http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=19208 angesehn? da steht nix von reiten.
hoffe auch das das so bleibt.
hast ja auch ein paar einschränkungen ohne reiten300. zb kein 320% mount (phoenix), keine netherdrachen tages q und kein netherdrachen. das neue cenarius mount kannst auch net kaufen.


----------



## Deadwool (15. Oktober 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> hast du dir die bilder von http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=19208 angesehn? da steht nix von reiten.


Leider schon. Lies mal die gelbe Zeile. Da steht "requires expert riding skill or higher to use" für das normale und "requires artisan riding skill or higher to use" beim epischen. Schade, hatte mich auch schon gefreut ich könnte mir die 5k sparen.


----------



## Toyuki (15. Oktober 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> hast du dir die bilder von http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=19208 angesehn? da steht nix von reiten.
> hoffe auch das das so bleibt.
> hast ja auch ein paar einschränkungen ohne reiten300. zb kein 320% mount (phoenix), keine netherdrachen tages q und kein netherdrachen. das neue cenarius mount kannst auch net kaufen.



*ich hab gesagt ich würde es unfair finden nie behauptet das es so ist* außerdem wiedersprichst du dir selber ein wenig du zähst die meisten epic mounts auf und sagst die brauchen reiten 300 da *denke *man doch das wenn man das so sieht das es beim ingi mount nicht anders wird oder?

&#8364; Deadwool hat recht das hab ich übersehen danke dann ist es wohl so


----------



## Psytis (15. Oktober 2007)

ach verdammt, dann muss ich das doch noch lernen.

edit:
aber irgenwie glaub ich noch immer dass man nicht reiten 300 braucht dafür.
anforderungen stehen normalerweise oben in blau (oder rot wenn mans net hat) und nicht unten in so nem gelben "blabla" text.
da könnens ja auch in gelb unten dazuschreiben "benötigt einen erfahrenen ingimeister"


----------



## Gnar'kol (17. Oktober 2007)

Es wird wohl so sein, daß man fürs Epic Ingi Mount den 300er Skill (respektives 225 reiten fürs normale Mount) braucht. Sonst würde es wohl nicht da drunter stehen. 
Außerdem könnte man mit dem richtigen Kleingeld dann schon als 58er (wenn man Ingi 300+ lernen kann) den Beruf maxen und nen Epic Flying nutzen.


----------



## Psytis (17. Oktober 2007)

das mit dem fliegen steht in gelb darunter, das hab ich imemr nur als irgendeine beschreibung zum item gesehen, nicht als anforderung.
mit lvl 58 kannst das mount zwar vielleicht baun, aber net fliegen (erforderlich lvl 70, steht blau bei den anforderungen).

achja, @ Toyuki
wieso widerspreche ich mir, wenn ich sage mit dem mount (ohne reiten 300) hast du einschränkungen und zähle dann die mounts auf die du nicht fliegen kannst???


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

ingi 300+ kann man meines wissens sogar schon ab lev 50 lernen
die grenzen sind im 15er schritt

lev 5 
lev 20 fuer skill 150
lev 35 fuer skill 225
lev 50 fuer skill 300

weiss auf jeden fall dass ich ingi 300+ frueher gelernt habe als lev 58

ist halt nur nicht einfach mit lev 50 zum lehrer zu kommen


----------



## Luyzus (17. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht kann man das Epicflugmount ohne Reitskill 300 fliegen, aber dann stürzt es ab und zu ab oder verweigert den Dienst....  ist doch häufig so bei den Ingis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfsschrei (17. Oktober 2007)

Das Hexer Epic gibts lange nich gratis ..... Wenn man sich alle mats kauft die man zum beschwören braucht ( abgesehen von den scheiß Inzenruns die nötig sind ) kommt man so auf 800g .....


----------



## Dunham (18. Oktober 2007)

Luyzus schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man das Epicflugmount ohne Reitskill 300 fliegen, aber dann stürzt es ab und zu ab oder verweigert den Dienst....  ist doch häufig so bei den Ingis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



falschirmumhang ftw.
ps: neue buffed show zeigts genau


----------



## Denji (KdV) (20. Oktober 2007)

Hier sind die Mats (normal + aufrüstung):

 Erze:		
-  16x Adamantiterz
                   - 224x Teufelseisenerz
                   -  48x Khoriumerz
                   -  64x Eterniumerz

 Partikel:      
-  88x Feuerpartikel
                   -  36x Erdpartikel

 Sonstiges:     
-   8x Sternenholz
                      -   1x Hula Girl Doll

Ich hoffe die stimmen so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ganz schön Teuer wenn man dass schnelle will aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hols mir auf jedenfall   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße Denji

Ps: Mein Rechenweg als anhang: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Oktober 2007)

Luyzus schrieb:


> Wenn die Matsliste im Kommentar des ersten Youtubevideos stimmen, dann wäre die komplette Matsliste wiefolgt:
> 
> *2xAdamantitrahmen* =
> 8xAdamantitrahmen + 2xUrerde
> ...



Nice, dank dir =)


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Oktober 2007)

Für schrieb:


> Hier sind die Mats (normal + aufrüstung):
> 
> Erze:
> -  16x Adamantiterz
> ...



Naja die Hula Girl Doll konnte ich bis jetzt leider niergendwo nicht finden....


----------



## Latro (21. Oktober 2007)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Naja die Hula Girl Doll konnte ich bis jetzt leider niergendwo nicht finden....



Und hier nochmal :

Die soll es mit 2.3 bei diesem "Gaunah" geben, der nachdem er ja aus Shattrath verbannt wurde
mit 2.3 wieder in die Stadt durfte und soll 100g kosten.


----------



## chuckster (24. Oktober 2007)

Haha, hab die Mats seit ner Woche rdy auf der Bank liegen, bis auf Hula Girl Doll... werds quasi instant haben nachm Patch :>
Die Mats farmten sich doch erstaunlich schnell, nur das Khorium war mir zu blöde, halt ma 40g im AH gelassen, was solls...

greetz


----------



## Hansy (24. Oktober 2007)

Ist es eigentlich von Bedeutung ob man Goblin oder Gnomingi is?


----------



## chuckster (24. Oktober 2007)

Nein, ist total egal.


----------



## Fluxkompensator (25. Oktober 2007)

chuckster schrieb:


> Nein, ist total egal.




Auch gleich mal alle mats bis auf die Hulla Doil gefarmt und erworben, hoffe die mats ändern sich nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

Flux


----------



## Grimmrog (29. Oktober 2007)

Zum Thema reiten lernen benötigen:

lol ok wenn dann alle Ingi machen bitte schön, aber wenn du extra deswegen Ingi machst, dann brauchste wenn du die mtas zum skillen auf 375 im ah kaufst locker auf die kosten des episch fliegen lernen,

und eins nie vergessen: alle anderen berufe könen richtig gut Geld verdienen, nur als Ingi mach man so gut wie keine Kohle.

Also das Ingi kein reitskill brauch ist in ordnung, den die Kohle hat man quasi schon gezahlt, nur daß man sie nie in der Hand hatte!!!

Es ist also absolut gerechtfertigt kein Reitskill dafür zu benötigen, und jeder der noch keinen Ingi auf über 300 gebracht hat, kann das ncith beurteilen.

Ich hab oft andernBerufen nachgetrauert, wenn cih seh wie Juweliere und enchanter immer reicher udn reicher werden, und ich kaum was verkaufen kann, denn selbst questbenötigte sachen wie Khoriumkraftkern sind beim NPC erhältlich für 4g.
das einzige was mich an diesem Beruf gehalten hat ist der Funfaktor den er mit sich bringt, deshalb solten ingis schon ein paar Privilegien bekommen. schließlich kann sich jedr der rüssis herstellt auch mit urnether nen Epic set bauen, als ingi hab ich gerademal die Brille, und als Klasse mit Fernwaffe noch die Knarre, ansosnten bin ich ind er anzahl an Epics die ich für mich herstellen kann ja auch schon wieder im Nachteil.


----------



## Carcharoth (29. Oktober 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> und als Klasse mit Fernwaffe noch die Knarre,


die ist NUR für Krieger brauchbar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (29. Oktober 2007)

Naja NUR für Krieger kann man sich Streiten, also klar als Hunter hat man bessere die man nehmen kann, aber hey als Ingi hunter nimmt man das ding selber, weils doch viel schöner klingt, wenn unter nem Epic steht hergestellt von XX und man da seinen Namen lesen kann.
zumal es als PvP waffe auch für hunter geeignet ist.

aber mal ne Frage, welches der Flugmounts ind en videos ist das epic, das olle fette klobige Flugzeug oder der Helikopter? ich hoffe der helikopter ist das Epic, der sieht einfahc mal schicker aus.

scheint aber anderherum zu sein das dicke flugzeug isses epic , so würd ich ma die videos deuten

*edit*
wozu brauch man eigentlich die hula girl puppe? latscht die für einen in die Pedale, sofern ich fein Batterien drinne hab die aufgeladen sind??? 
oder ist die auf dem Amaturenbrett einfach mal als Deko so unverzichtbar, daß der Ingi sich sonst weigert das Teil zu bauen? und wenn ich lieber nen Wackel-Elvis will?
jaja ungelöste rätsel der Ingeneurskunst.
Dann möcht ich auch den Aufkleber "Yeti an Bord" für mein Fluggerät haben


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. November 2007)

Luyzus schrieb:


> *4xElementare Zephyriumladung* =
> 4xElementarsprengpulver = 4xFeuerpartikel + 8xErdpartikel
> 2xTeufelseisengehäuse = 6xTeufelseisenbarren
> 2xEine Hand voll Teufelseisenbolzen = 2xTeufelseisenbarren
> ...



Korrigiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arstiuri (15. November 2007)

die hula puppe ist wohl das unverzichtbarste an dem ganzen ding! nur ein wahrer meister-ingenieur ist in der lage sie richtig anzubringen, sonst fliegt das dingen ja nicht! den rest kann auch nen schneider mit skill 23 basteln, aber für die puppe brauchste ingi 375


----------



## Arstiuri (15. November 2007)

mal noch ne andere frage: brauch ich als gnom nur skill 360?


----------



## Grimmrog (15. November 2007)

nein, du brauchst auch skill 375, deine +15 volksbonus snd doch dazuaddiert, du wirst also zum ende deines Ingi skillens 390 ingi skill haben als gnom, so wie du bei beginn des erlenens bereits skill 16 hast. weil 1 skill fürs lernen +15 Volksboni.


----------



## FlixFlux (20. November 2007)

Sagt mal, wo kann ich eigentlich den Bauplan für Das Ingi-Flugmount erwerben?
War beim Lehrer in der Ehrenfeste (Lebowski), aber der hats leider nicht. 
Habe natürlich einen Skill von 375.

Hat sich erledigt. Schattenmondtal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aimusq (27. Dezember 2007)

halo kanmmir einer sagen wo ich den plan her bekomme vom flugmount


----------



## Dunham (27. Dezember 2007)

schattenmondtal beim ingi lehrer
ist bei der schmiede wo außernrum so tribühnen stehen


----------

